

Digg Archive lets you download your old data - tonyx
http://digg.com/archive/

======
calvin
It's been long enough since I've been on digg that I don't have the same email
address.

I'd much prefer if they provided the data to the internet archive rather than
one-by-one providing information to users.

~~~
jonursenbach
This. Give it to Archive.org and let them have their way with it.

~~~
alexanderh
well... idk about just giving away peoples private messages, and personal
communications. But yes, anything that was public and linkable on the site
should obviously still be available for posterity sake. I get the impression
this initiative is to get users back their personal information from the site.

Hopefully they're still planning to also make the rest of the public content
accessible as a mirror somewhere.

------
fein
Hah, I just recovered some data from a banned account. It's kind of nice,
because it at least contained my comment from when we sang Bohemian Rhapsody
in the "Kid drugged up from dentist" thread.

Quite nostalgic.

------
Urgo
Looks like it only has 2010+ data. It didn't give me anything older then that.
:(

Edit: I take that back... submits go back further, and I see a lot of submits
in my export that aren't mine.

~~~
ojbyrne
My download doesn't seem to include anything of mine.

------
se85
They would have been better off not offering this feature at all, then half
assing it like they have.

My account apparently has 0 diggs and 0 comments.

Seeing that some people are getting other peoples stories and comments in
their exports...well thats just sloppy!

And still no commenting system? What is this, 1999?

Quickly losing faith in the new Digg, not that I care though and not that I
ever had much faith to begin with.

------
citricsquid
it would be nice if they played up the option to import your data into
pinboard or kippt, I almost didn't notice the links.

edit: nevermind, after you request the archive they have a much bigger page
with more info: <http://i.imgur.com/M7xIy.png>

------
jayridge
Hello. I am Jay Ridgeway. The person processing the historical digg data. If
you did not receive the data you expected, please send an electronic mail to
support@digg.com with a) your digg username or address and b) a description of
the problem. I will see what I can do.

------
lordgilman
Looks like they still aren't able to get the old digg and comment information
out. The returned JSON had stories I had submitted going back to 2006 but
nothing else. Good on the new owners for at least giving this a shot though
and letting people get something out.

------
Ensorceled
Ummm, my data included 2 comments and four submitted stories that are
certainly not mine: one on colon cleansing and three on flower related themes.

So the data is, shall we say, "incomplete" for comments and wildly wrong for
submitted stories.

~~~
veidr
I participated on digg.com sporadically, and only when drunk; nevertheless, I
can confidently attest that none[1] of the content in my 'archive' was ever
associated with my digg.com account (and therefore, obviously, none of the
actual posts and comments I made on digg.com are present in the archive).

[1]: except this one specific bit:
"user":{"username":"masonmark","user_id":"298680"}

------
angrydev
What they give you is very incomplete. Ironically all the data in my 'archive'
was from 2010 right before the v5 collapse with all the stories about digg's
own fate.

------
kinley
Digg is a perfect example of: "Don't fix it if not broken"

------
grandpoobah
0 diggs, 0 comments.. don't think so Digg

------
jinx_xnij
What is a digg?

